# Peatmoss removal from an exsisting setup



## skinns (Apr 8, 2004)

Peat Moss removal from an existing setup!

55 Gallon setup. When we were creating the substrate we got to carried away with amount of Peat Moss that we added and I believe it’s the cause of the cloudiness in the tank. Is there a way to remove the existing substrate and replace it with the standard Fluoride mix? Obviously the plants would be removed during the setup.

But then again It just might be better to redo the entire tank..


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

I don't quite get you question?

If you want to remove the peat moss, you'll have to tear down the tank and simply wash out the peat moss with a hose. But make sure to save all the gunk left over in the substrate as it will help jump start your new substrate. Then add the mulm, a small handfull of peat(spread it along the bottom), and cap that with Flourite. Does that answer your question?


----------



## skinns (Apr 8, 2004)

yes that does, I figured it would be along those lines...


----------

